# Looking for Bettendorf trucks



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm working on three Rio Grande Southern stock cars (Bachmann).

The prototype were from the C&S and had Bettendorf trucks. I know the exact prototype truck is likely unavailable, but I'd still like to change out the stock Bachmann trucks with a Bettendorf style.


Here is the Bachmann car:










And here is what the prototype trucks look like on an SN3 model:











I know that MDC made Bettendorf style trucks that might look good. Maybe Piko still makes them? I think USA trains also has a set that might work as well. 




Do any of you know of a G scale Bettendorf truck that will work on Bachmann cars? And where I can order six (three pair) of them?


If needed, I could drill the bolster hole a little larger to fit Bachmann's bolsters. It is harder to make the bolster hole smaller.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hartford has cast metal ones for the C&S. I use Hartford Trucks on some of my stuff and they are really nice. 

http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/product.sc?productId=260&categoryId=56 

Make sure to post photos of the finished product. 

Chris


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Matt, 

Take a look at AML 1/29 Bettendork trucks, diecast and pretty close to what you want IMO. The USAT's have four coil springs and maybe of later design. 

Michael


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

USA trains should have them. I have ordered them from them before...not sure of the cost.
Allso maybe Anakramer that sells on Ebay also used to carry them..his might be cheaper then USAs..not sure.

Bubba


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

Some good leads that I can look into. 


The Hartford trucks look amazing and are the true prototype too. They cost more then the stock car


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Matt, 

I purchased a bunch of USA Archbars from RLD Hobbies for some logging cars I am building. The truck without wheels or couplers was less than $4.00 each. I know USA also makes more modern stuff, but I don't run them so I don't pay real good attention. 

Bob C.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The USA trucks are the easiest to find. But unfortunately they have four molded springs. So I was looking at a few online images and surprisingly the old MDC Bettendorf looks like the best match to the C&S trucks I'm looking for, other then the awesome Hartford trucks which are the best possible match. But I can't justify spending $180 on trucks for Bachmann stockcars.


Of course MDC is now gone, so finding MDC trucks will be tough. Piko has a new version of the old MDC Bettendorf truck on some of their US cars. But it doesn't look like they sell the trucks as a separate part.


*Does anyone know where I might be able to find three sets of MDC or Piko bettendorf trucks?* I couldn't find anything doing online searches. 



I also found out AristoCraft makes a Bettendorf. But their coupler tang looks like it will give me grief if I use it on anything other than an Aristo bolster. And I still use truck mounted couplers for the most part, just in case I ever bring my rolling stock to a layout with tight curves.


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Matt, 

I have two pair of Don Winter betendorf trucks w/o wheels avalible for a reasonable price. These are crude by my standards but at the time i purchased were the only option.Dos not get you that third pair though. might talk to Phils Narrow gauge as he got all the Don Winter Patterns but has not produced them to my knowledge. Maybe he can supply the third set of castings. BTW these are rigid trucks but with a little bit of work can be sprung. me i like the Hartford Trucks better, but i model fn3 finescale. 

let me know and i can e-mail some pictures 

Al P.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Rio Grande Models UK make a 1:20.3 Bettendorf truck like the Harford. I think a 1:20.3 truck may look to big under the Bachmann Car. I hope you find a Piko or MDC truck 

Alan


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt 

These cabooses are listed almost everyday and typically go for 10 bucks or less. They have the Bettendorf trucks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Piko-G-Scal...2c61a5ecee 

I bought 6 or 7. You can win several auctions, get a combined shipping rate and pay. You don't have to pay each time you win.

I can have my own caboose motel


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the help and info.

I think I'll just get some USA trucks for now. They are easy to get, and easy to use.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Matt,You can get then at Main Line America http://midwestcompanies.us/manufacturedproducts/mainlineamerica.html 
They have Roundhouse Dies.I have goten them from them 
Good luck and Merry Christmas.I think they were $3.00 a PR.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I never can get to their page where they have parts for sale.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't find any trucks, but a bunch of box cars and reefers 

http://commerce.midwestcompanies.us/search.aspx?find=truck&log=false


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Email or call them,They will sale You the Trucks 

Contact us at: 

Midwest Companies, Inc. 
POB 11569 
Merrillville IN 46411 USA 
(219) 322-3500 - voice 
(866) 650-6560 - toll free 
(866) 628-1865 - facsimile 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is an update using USA trucks. They actually look pretty good. I also changed the letter board positions. It was so easy to do, but remarkably alters the overall look and is a little more prototypical too
































I kind of remember that MDC trucks were weak. I had the MDC D&RGW ore car (think it was #55?), and those trucks ended up breaking.

The USA trucks fit easily on these Bachmann cars. And also work with the Bachmann metal wheels. So I'm probably better off using the USA trucks.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice looking car! It looks like you have Llagas Creek track under the car.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Amber on 23 Dec 2011 10:34 PM 
Nice looking car! It looks like you have Llagas Creek track under the car.  
Thanks.

Yep Llagas Creek. Really nice track. We use code 250 nickel silver rail on their "narrow gauge" ties. Has held up extremely well outdoors.


----------

